# Gilde der alten Werte



## Jürgen Glaser (16. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Vielleicht haben einige von euch die WoW schon seit Jahren mehr oder weniger intensiv spielen bemerkt, das aus dem anfänglichen lockeren und lustigen Instanzen-Runs ein mehr oder weniger Kampf entstanden ist wer das bessere Equip hat, das man ohne einer gewissen Crit-Höhe oder T-Set garnicht willkommen ist in der Gruppe usw.
Ebenso (ist nur mein Empfinden) haben sich die Umgangsformen untereinander sehr geändert, wenn nicht sogar sehr verschlechtert.
Ein paar Beispiele:
- In Ini's gibts oft keine Ordnung mehr, keiner hält sich dran was der Tank markiert oder was besprochen wurde (falls überhaupt was besprochen wird), es wird teilweise einfach drauflos gepullt und dann auch noch gemeckert warum der/die Tank/s den DDs die Mobs nicht vom Leibe gehalten haben.
- Im Wipe-Fall verschwinden einige gleich beim ersten Mal
- Findet man mal jemanden für einen Ini-Run, dann verlangt der oftmals Gold für seine "Dienste" oder das Recht auch auf Equip zu würfeln das für ihn nichts bringt
- In etlichen Gilden "musst" du so und so oft online sein und da und dort Zeit haben um 4-5 Raids in der Woche mitzumachen...
- ...usw. 

Da ich die "gute, alte Zeit" von früher vermisse, wo wir in der Gilde bzw. auch Random stundenlang Spaß in einer Ini hatten, selbst wenn wir da mehrere Male gewiped sind, und auch außerhalb einer Ini, einfach mit viel Spaß und ohne Hektik und ohne das man für seine ev. niedrigstufige Ausrüstung angemotzt wird, umhergezogen sind und Quests gemeinsam absolviert haben, ev. noch Items ohne dafür viel zu verlangen, getauscht haben untereinander...
Ebenso habe ich als Berufstätiger mit Partnerin nicht so viel Zeit wie viele Kids etc. hier, um ständig online zu sein ...

Daher möchte ich hiermit die "Gilde der alten Werte" gründen, in der Wert auf Spaß, Toleranz, gute Umgangsformen, Hilfsbereitschaft, keine Hektik, usw. wert gelegt wird.

Wer bei meinem Text einige Male nicken konnte und ev. Lust hat, dieses "Fun"Projekt mit mir in Angriff zu nehmen, der möge mich entweder hier, oder in-game anschreiben!

Realm: Malygos
Fraktion: Allianz

In-Game findet ihr mich unter "Horazon"

Freue mich auf viele Mitstreiter :-)

lg
Horazon


----------



## Jürgen Glaser (21. März 2010)

Bis jetzt keine Antwort hmm.. bin ich echt der einzige der so denkt? Glaub ich nicht, denn wenn ich mir die Ü30 Beiträge so durchlese, genau solche Leute suche ich...
Wenn die Mehrheit der Leute einen andren Server bevorzugen, bin ich gerne zum Umzug bereit ;-)
Falls einige Österreicher oder noch besser Wiener dabei wären, wäre es toll, schon allein wegen öfterer Gildentreffen :-)

LG


----------



## Ugla (25. März 2010)

Hallo

dann schau mal ob dir das hier zusagt :

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=5275929705&sid=3&pageNo=5

wenn ja - ich (Sambi) bin eigentlich immer ab 21 Uhr auf der Todeswache zu erreichen. 
Melde dich einfach mal bei mir (mit Twink z dann können wir uns mal "beschnuppern" oder wenn du Fragen hast
kann ich sie dir gern beantworten.


Viel Glück und Erfolg bei deiner Suche und
Hab Spass

Sambi


----------



## Chepyros (26. März 2010)

Hallo

Leider ist unsere Gilde auf Ysera, aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Problem.

Mit einen Wiener und einen Grazer kann ich dir dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ließ bitte für die restlichen Infos meinen Beitrag ( Tertia Epos sucht dich ) hier im Forum durch.


lg

Chris


----------



## Frigobert (26. März 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Und das beste: Ich habe auf Malygos sogar noch ein paar Allies, die da seit Jahren vor sich hin gammeln. Wann sind denn deine üblichen online-Zeiten, damit ich mich mal bei dir melden kann?Allerdings bin ich kein schluchtensch... ääääähhhh, ich meinte, Bewohner der sympatischen Alpenrepublik - eher das Gegenteil, ein Muschelschubser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ces_alexstrasza (31. März 2010)

Tja, Du kommst zu spät, solche Gilden gibt es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wegen der von Dir beschriebenen Ärgernisse haben wir zu Dritt auf EU-Alexstrasza (Allliseite) schon eine Gilde gegründet - wir sind natürlich noch ein bißchen klein und suchen deswegen sympathischen Zuwachs - Eq braucht keiner haben, das holen wir uns dann gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade eben selbst einen Post verfasst und erst dann Deinen Eintrag gesehen. Falls sich irgendeiner angesprochen fühlt, könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben - hier oder ingame an Blumila - baut euch schnell nen DK auf Alexstrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir können uns dann ja mal ingame beschnuppern.

Bis hoffentlich bald !

Blumila


----------



## Rabaz (31. März 2010)

Jürgen schrieb:


> Bis jetzt keine Antwort hmm.. bin ich echt der einzige der so denkt? ...



Nein. Der Haken ist nur dass das nicht neu ist. Den gleichen oder ähnlichen Ansatz haben so ungefähr 50% aller neuen Gilden. Das Problem ist nur, dass die guten Vorsätze irgendwann in Vergessenheit geraten. Vielleicht nach 2 Monaten, wahrscheinlich nach 3 oder 4 Monaten, ganz sicher nach einem halben Jahr.

Ich habe das jetzt 3 oder 4 mal erlebt dieses "Wir fangen von vorne an, alles ganz anders und ganz entspannt" und nachher ist dann doch alles wieder ganz anders. Langeweile und Unzufriedenheit macht sich breit und der Kreislauf   Fungilde -> Frustgilde -> Raid-/Markenfarmgilde beginnt wieder von vorne, wobei man 2. und 3. auch umdrehen kann.

Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------

